# New member from the Netherlands!



## BataleonArtist (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi guys!

I'm fairly new to wintersport, but would like to get to know more about it, hence why I subscribed to this forum. I'd consider myself to be a total newbie, I went on my first wintersport vacation ever last week and it was awesome! I went with two more advanced snowboarders and one friend who only has been on a wintersport once before. I already bought my own gear, which when I come to think of it doesn't make any sense, since I had close to zero snowboarding-experience and at the moment didn't even know for sure if I would enjoy it. Fortunately, I did! The first day however, sucked ass. I kept falling and to make matters worse, I was also carrying a backpack. Luckily my friends where there to help and after learning how to get down a piste horizontally (excuse me for not knowing the termonology here), I learned to make some C-turns. According to my friends I picked this up pretty fast and at some point during the vacation I could actually almost keep up with the two more advanced snowboarders. This was a small milestone for me 

After this vacation I was hooked and wanted to go back right away. After some googling I came out on this forum and I would like to use this place to find some cool snowboarding spots. My guts tell me that most guys here know some cool spots! Also I would like to get some advice on some good snowboarding-clothing, even though I got my own board, boots and bindings, I didn't have the chance to purchase my own jacket and snowpants. 

For the people who are interested what my gear looks like:
* My board: Bataleon Evil Twin Artist edition 157









* My bindings: Burton Cartel









* My boots: Burton Imperial Imprint 3









Can you guys recommend me some sites with cool clothing? I know BlueTomato, but maybe you guys have some other sites with cool stuff? I haven't actually checked out the whole forum yet, so I will start with doing that! One question though: at some point during snowboarding I fell and made this massive faceplant. There's a small crack in the glass of my goggles, is this a problem or can I just continue using it? It's not blocking or annoying my vision or anything, just curious.

Thanks for reading I guess, if you have any further questions, just please let me know!

BA


----------

